# laptop giving electric shocks!!!!



## Nipun (Jul 1, 2011)

In past 10 minutes, I have been shocked(electric shock) by my laptop thrice! The charger I use doesn't connect directly to my laptop, I use a cable that makes the cable accessible in my laptop's port(I will post its image).
This connecting cable is hot(although after I removed it it began to cool) and while typing and scrolling, I got shock when I pressed a key on its edge. The keys were Down key and caps lock. These keys are on edge of the keyboard, where also my finger touched and I got shock. Now, after removing the charger, its working fine without giving me shocks.
I googled about it, but unable to find it.
What could be the problem here? I am really scared of connecting charger again... 
*THIS IS THE CHARGER-CONNECTOR I USE:*
*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/charger.jpg

BTW My laptop is *www.mygadgetplanet.com/1530/hp-compaq-510-notebook-pc-review-specifications-and-price-in-india and is working fine from about 2 years.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 1, 2011)

Make sure the electric socket is earthed properly. Did you face it before? Using at new location?


----------



## Sarath (Jul 1, 2011)

This is an earthing problem most likely. Faced by many of us and is quite common.

My lappy does that all the time. Usually seen in laptops with fancy looks and use of metal on the sides. If they go like the old IBM ones you wouldn't be shocked so many times.


----------



## Nipun (Jul 1, 2011)

The socket its plugged into doesn't usually causes problems, but now I found that there is some problem in socket. The switch which controls whether socket is on or off isn't working. Even if its off, its actually on, so I will get that fixed... 

Thanks!


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 1, 2011)

a. Are you getting this problem in a particular wall outlet socket in your room or is you are facing this problem in every socket of your house ?

b. It is mostly a EARTHING problem.

Solution: DIY only if you know well about electricity or call an electrician to do the following:

1. Take a standard screw driver (tester) and insert it in the RIGHT hole of the socket (Keep the switch ON)

The light on the tester should glow. This is normal.

2. Take a standard screw driver (tester) and insert it in the LEFT hole of the socket (Keep the switch ON)

If the light on the tester glows even slightly, This is NOT normal.

3. Take a standard screw driver (tester) and insert it in the UPPER BIG hole of the socket (Keep the switch ON)

If the light on the tester glows even slightly, This is NOT normal.

You have EARTHING problem if 2 and 3 are TRUE above.

Ask your electrician to make the necessary EARTHING connections and correct it.

*Edited :*

Replace that switch then, ask your electrician to do it. Also ask him to examine the EARTHING.


----------

